# Transmisor 1 Watt Con BA1404 Sintetizado Por PLL MC145151P2



## djchinomix (Ene 31, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, en mis archivos el otro dia encontre un esquema de un tx con el ba1404 y el mc145151P2 de 5 watt de potencia, debido a que tenia guardado un IC MC145151P2, el preescaler UPB571C, El IC Ba1404, el xtal de 38 Khz me decidi a montarlo, por lo cual no encontre el PCB en internet de tal circuito y me di el tiempo de diseñarlo en PCB Wizard, aqui se los adjunto para que lo vean y opinen que les parese el CTO, convendra montarlo. Cotize y aca en mi pais (chile) estan todas las piezas que me faltan, solo es darme el tiempo de hacer el pcb y montar el CTO, el unico inconveniente es que aca no venden el 2SC1971 por lo cual lo reemplaze por el 2n4427 y en el pcb le di alimentacion separada a los 2 ultimos transistores amplificador para asi poder regular la potencia y no quemar el 2n4427. Aca les dejo tambien la lista de materiales. las cosas que no estan en la lista son:

MC145151P2
BA1404
2SC9018
2SC3355
2SC2053
2N4427
UPB571C
Xtal de 6.4 MHz
Xtal de 38 Khz

PD: Si pueden revisen el PCB por que no lo revise si contiene errores, cuando lo termine no me dieron ganas de revisarlo..jojojoj....

Saludos....


----------



## djchinomix (Ene 31, 2009)

L1- 5 Vueltas
L2- 4 Vueltas
L3- 4 Vueltas
L4- 6 Vueltas
L5- 6 Vueltas
L6- 6 Vueltas
L7- 3 Vueltas
L8- 3 Vueltas
L9- 4 Vueltas
L10- 5 Vueltas

Todas con alambre de 1 mm de diametro en nucleo aire de 5 mm.

Nota: La L9 puede ser variable para lograr una mayor estabilidad del PLL


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Buen aporte djchinomix y trabajo a ver si terminas el pcb,pues tengo ganas de complicarme un poco y hacer algo parecido.

             Saludos


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 1, 2009)

bueno djchinomix como la impaciencia me consume he estado viendo por hay y he visto este que lo quiero para mi,haber que tal,estoy esperando respuesta de quien lo edito,ya tengo todo menos algunos componentes y el esquema,el programador me lo dejara un amiguete,como lo ves?.

            Y suerte en el proyecto.


                Saludos


----------



## djchinomix (Feb 1, 2009)

hola albatros1, e visto ese esquema, lo encuentro bueno, una pregunta ¿tienes el tsa5511?, yo pretendi armarlo pero ese IC no esta por aca.
Que te parese el cto. que postie yo, crees que convenga montarlo, como dije mas arriba, tengo los componentes mas caros y dificiles de encontrar. es solo darme el animo a crear el PCB, comprar las cosas q faltan que no pasan los 15000 pesos chilenos y montar....
saludos...


----------



## albatros1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Si ya tengo pedido todo eceptuando el 2sc1971 pues tengo varios y es el componente mas caro pues cuesta por aqui 7 euros,te mando por lo que me va a salir espero tenerlo el martes,este pcb es para hacerlo por insolacion o sea que anulare lo de la placa virgen pues una vez impreso veo que lo de la plancha no va a funcionar pues hay pistas muy sobretodo por el 16f84 y el panel,si has visto el pcb sabras de lo que hablo,este lo hare con tranquilidad ya que pienso quedarmelo.
Edito:  SINTETIZADOR CONTROLADO POR I2C TSA5511   2,0800EUR  eso es lo que cuesta por aqui.
  Y por supuesto que te animo si ya tenes el esquema reflejado en pcb y es mas tiene buena pinta.

         Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 6, 2009)

dj, el cto que posteaste, en realidad promete 250mw al menos eso leí por ahí... usar un 2sc1971 me parece un desperdicio... por lo que por ahí podemos reemplazarlo por un mrf237 y lograr mayor potencia... de cualquier manera, este transistor vale 3 veces más.


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola, vengo dándole vueltas al esquema del transmisor con PLL verónica , lo que no se es si puedo adaptar solo el PLL al de el BA1404. Pues en la imagen del BA1404 lleva uno, pero sus componentes no son muy asequibles, asimismo los componentes del verónica son TTL y CMOS y son muy fáciles de encontrar de hecho ya tengo todos menos el cristal de 6,4MHz y los diodos varicaps. Si alguno me pudiera orientar sobre esto o de algún circuito facilito con TTL, CMOS, solo para obtener un poco de estabilidad en el desplazamiento de frecuencia. Adjunto dos imágenes para que se pueda comparar. Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 8, 2009)

espero no estar diciendo cualquier cosa... pero creo que el sinte del veronica toma la frecuencia de referencia de entre las resistencias R20 y R21 y la tensión de control la aplica a travez de R6. Si no me equivoco, el cristal solo sirve de referencia para cuando programes los switches, por lo que te va a convenir usar un valor que sea la mitad o el doble... hasta ahora, el de 3,2 y el de 12,8 son los valores que más he visto tanto en planos como en sintetizadores armados. Tené en cuenta que cambiar de valor el cristal te va a obligar a usar otra combinación de llaves a la hora de setear una frecuencia de transimsion.

Al esquema de ramsey le creo que se lo podes conectar de la misma manera...

Ahora, estoy buscando la manera de hacer algo simple y relativamente barato... pensaba en reemplazar el mc145151p2 por un mc145152 que vale casi la mitad... y por supuesto un prescaler más economico que el mc12017... será cuestión de seguir buscando...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 15, 2009)

por ahí encontré esto:







contexto original

reduciría el costo económico de realización del proyecto del primer post. Que les parece?

Les dejo un pcb que hice en PCB Wizard (no lo domino, pero por ser lo primero que hago, por ahí safa).

En el pcb no están l04, c20, d01, d02, r19, c19, d03, c28, c29, r26, c38, c39 y el regulador 7805. Los transistores no necesariamente respetan la orientación dada en este impreso.

Que les parece? saludos, 

Pd tambien les adjunto una captura de la vista 'real world' así lo ven un poquito por arriba si no tienen pcb wizard.


----------



## jblsystems (Feb 19, 2009)

Gracias por la orientación DJ Glenn , pero monte una PCB solo con el sinte de verónica y no hay manera de que funcione con el BA1404 de Ramsey. He visto por hay una foto de unos errores en el sinte y no se si el problema será ese. De todas maneras estoy haciendo algo que no he hecho nunca y posiblemente el error sea mío. El cristal que uso es uno de 6.144MHz porque el de 6.4MHz no hay manera por aquí. Adjunto los posibles errores, y si alguien ha montado un verónica completo con este esquema que esta en Internet sin hacerle nada de reformas  y le va bien. Graciasssss


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 23, 2009)

Hola, respecto al sintetizador que postie bueno... la verdad es que me han dicho que el mc145106 no da a la division para 88 a 108... de cualquier manera, respetando el circuito que posteo djchinomix, supongo que no habra problema en reemplazar el mc12017 por este sda4212... el mc12017 divide por 64 y labura hasta 150mhz... mientras que el sda4212 tambien divide por 64 pero labura hasta 1300 mhz. En precios, el mc12017 esta algo asi como 83 pesos argentinos, y el sda4212 unos 14 pesitos... que dicen de este reemplazo? seguiriamos usando el mc145151p2, aunque el mc145152 vale la mitad.


----------



## noctur_ (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola; djchinomix de donde sacastes ese esquema del tx con ba1404+c1971,  me puedes decir el enlace, pues hay cosas que no me gustan ya he armado otros de ese estilo,y no funcionan de una. gracias


----------



## tercel (Sep 30, 2009)

no veo respuesta de como andaria el 145106 del amigo dj_glem me interesa ya que yo lo estoy diseñando ayuda plis


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 13, 2009)

me dicen que el 145106 se me queda corto... la verdad no lo probé... pero tengo otra cosa entre manos... usar un prescaler como un sab6456 o así de barato, un cd4040 como divisor programable, un 4046 como el pll en sí y un 4060 como oscilador de referencia... no estoy seguro sobre que se pueda cubrir bien toda la banda de fm (algunas frecuencias no serían posibles o muy exactas), pero yo creo que como pll barato debería ir bien... de cualqueir manera, revisá el post del verónica... hay muy buenas modificaciones propuestas. En ese tema también hay buenas soluciones para codificadores estéreo y potencias. Al final, terminan el post reemplazando el pll un lm7001 y un pic... además de una pantallita lcd.

Mientras tanto yo sigo con mis inventos... elementales, pero inventos al fin... a mi parecer es la única manera que tengo para aprender.

saludos,


----------



## richard alonso (Ene 31, 2010)

hola gente,en cuanto al ba 1404 es un oscilador loco,se corre no es estable,para hacerlo estable nesecita de un pll como ser algun mc,cuando el ba se corre o esta a punto de hacerlo el mc  le manda un pulso,para que el el ba no se corra y pueda ser estable,solo el ba sin un pll que lo controle,es un oscilador malo`porque se corre,saludos


----------



## nanodocl (Feb 3, 2010)

Perdon la intromision, pero tengo curiosidad para que aplicacion ocupais este transmisor. Se agradece cualquier comentario.

un saludo.


----------



## richard alonso (Feb 3, 2010)

hola no entiendo bien tu pregunta,pero un transmisor como el que se esta tratando aqui,es para pasar musica,etc,en la banda de fm


----------



## fjpozau (Nov 19, 2010)

Hola nanodocl.
Soy de España y estoy en este foro quien me puede ayudar a encontrar información sobre PLL.

Mi correo es fjpozau@gmail.com por si quieres enviarme informacion.
Tengo que hacer un trabajo de pll utilizados en sintetizadores, mezcladores, tipos de plls, aplicaciones y comparativas.

Por favor, alguien me puede echar una mano.

Gracias


----------



## Auville (Ago 5, 2011)

yo arme el pll 8 de veronica pero no estoy satisfecho porque al variar la frecuencia no engancha el pll si alguno me puede orientar sobre el problema Bienvenido sea tambien les comento que tengo cristales de 6.4 mgz pueden contactarme a travez de mi correo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 6, 2011)

El PLL Veronica, por lo que entiendo, no es mágico. Tiene muy poco rango de enganche de frecuencia y como que al principio le cuesta ''pillar'' la frecuencia. Es obvio que al querer cambiar la frecuencia el PLL no va a enganchar, por lo que se debe reajustar el trimmer del oscilador hasta que el LED verde encienda.

Yo tuve un transmisor FM de 1W con el integrado MC145151P2 y no tenia problemas al cambiar la frecuencia, tenia buen rango de enganche.

Hay un hilo que habla especificamente sobre el PLL verónica, puedes mejor plantear tu pregunta ahí y es muy probable que te respondan con una mejor respuesta que la que te doy yo.

Saludos.


----------



## lahormiga (Oct 26, 2011)

Miren muy pronto subire aqui en este post, mi vercion del transmisor con el ba1404 y el pll ya muy conocido por todos de la pagina pira.cz, apenas lo tenga listo y funcionando al cien hablamos...


----------



## raulin1966 (Nov 10, 2011)

djchinomix dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, en mis archivos el otro dia encontre un esquema de un tx con el ba1404 y el mc145151P2 de 5 watt de potencia, debido a que tenia guardado un IC MC145151P2, el preescaler UPB571C, El IC Ba1404, el xtal de 38 Khz me decidi a montarlo, por lo cual no encontre el PCB en internet de tal circuito y me di el tiempo de diseñarlo en PCB Wizard, aqui se los adjunto para que lo vean y opinen que les parese el CTO, convendra montarlo. Cotize y aca en mi pais (chile) estan todas las piezas que me faltan, solo es darme el tiempo de hacer el pcb y montar el CTO, el unico inconveniente es que aca no venden el 2SC1971 por lo cual lo reemplaze por el 2n4427 y en el pcb le di alimentacion separada a los 2 ultimos transistores amplificador para asi poder regular la potencia y no quemar el 2n4427. Aca les dejo tambien la lista de materiales. las cosas que no estan en la lista son:
> 
> MC145151P2
> BA1404
> ...




Cual seria la posicion de los pines en los interruptores para la gama de frecuencias?

por ejemplo yo nesesito 98.5 Mhz cuales van en on y cuales en off

SIN TENER PRESENTE ESO DIFICIL QWUE SE PUEDA HACER FUNCIONAR


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 10, 2011)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Cual seria la posicion de los pines en los interruptores para la gama de frecuencias?
> 
> por ejemplo yo nesesito 98.5 Mhz cuales van en on y cuales en off
> 
> SIN TENER PRESENTE ESO DIFICIL QWUE SE PUEDA HACER FUNCIONAR



Mi amigo, para eso existen los datasheets, busca el del PLL y ella te indicara que valor se debe colocar (binario) para cierta frecuencia, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## djxander (Dic 13, 2011)

quien tiene uno donde se fije la frecuencia por medio de....... se me escapa el nombre de ese componente es como un potenciometro pero con numero del 0 al 9


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 14, 2011)

Es una llave decimal-bcd, el valor seleccionado en la llave corresponde al digito, no hay ciencia en ello, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## SergioVelasquezS (Feb 2, 2012)

Transmisor 1 Watt Con BA1404 Sintetizado Por PLL MC145151P2

soy sergio, una pregunta alguien ya hiso este circuito lo armo y que tal le quedo, y otra cosa como se le hace para cambiar de frecuencia al mc145151 si ha algun calculo que hacer que alguien lo explique  bien explicado y con manzanitas por favor 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola Sergio,

El mc145151 es fácil de cambiar de frecuencia... cada una de sus entradas vale la mitad de la siguiente y el doble de la anterior...

El cálculo es fácil... dividis la frecuencia del cristal por el valor del banco RA y eso lo multiplicas por el factor del prescaler... ahí sabes cuanto mueve N0.


----------



## SergioVelasquezS (Feb 2, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola Sergio,
> 
> El mc145151 es fácil de cambiar de frecuencia... cada una de sus entradas vale la mitad de la siguiente y el doble de la anterior...
> 
> El cálculo es fácil... dividis la frecuencia del cristal por el valor del banco RA y eso lo multiplicas por el factor del prescaler... ahí sabes cuanto mueve N0.




hola que tal gracias por la respuesta aunque no entendi muy bien lo que me dices agradesco tu tiempo, por eso en la pregunta. explicar con manzanitas, porque no es broma me queda grande lo de la configura del mc145151p2.

ademas me gustaria saber si ud o alguien armo el circuito antes mencionado para ver como funciona.

yo estoy en los preparativos para hacer la placa. 

trabajando en kicad....

espero su ayuda y que me explique que es el RA. de donde lo saco,  factor del prescaler. eso que es???????? 

ya sabe cual es el plano que estoy viendo de donde saco lo que me dijo

atte. sergio y muchas gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

Hola Sergio,

Primero, antes de que gastes un dineral... tenes experiencia con transmisores? mirá que es muy frustrante encarar algo así y que después no funcione (por más que se deba a detalles fáciles de resolver)

El MC145151P2 es un sintetizador de frecuencia, que incorpora un oscilador para el cristal de referencia con un divisor programable asociado (banco RA, patas 5, 6 y 7). La frecuencia obtenida despés de esta división va a un comparador de fase también incorporado en el MC145151P2. La señal del transmisor ingresa por la pata 1 y se divide en el banco N (pata 11 a pata 23) para obtener la misma frecuencia de referencia... entonces, esto también ingresa al comparador de fase... al final si las dos frecuencias son diferentes, o las fases no coinciden, en la pata 4 (la salida del comparador) vas a tener un cambio de estado que obligará al oscilador a corregir la desviación por medio de Vcc aplicada a un diodo varicap que según la tensión que le ingrese entregará cierta capacitancia que alterará la freuencia de transmisión.

Me faltó la parte donde el MC145151 no puede manejar la frecuencia del VCO así que se hace necesario implementar un prescaler (B571 en este caso), que divide esta frecuencia para que el sintetizador pueda trabajar...

Así es más o menos como funciona la parte del sintetizador...

Entonces... si tenes un cristal de 3,2 mhz y el banco RA divide por 2048, entonces tu referencia es de 1,5625 khz, que al multiplicarlo por 64 que es el factor de división del prescaler te da un paso de frecuencia de 100 khz... así que N0 moverá 100khz, N1 moverá 200Khz, N2 moverá 400Khz, N3 moverá 800Khz, N4 moverá 1600Khz, etc así que simplemente sumalas hasta llegar a tu frecuencia expresada en khz.

Una vez configuradas las llaves, tenes que retocar L1 o C16 (que podria se variable) hasta leer en la pata 4 del MC145151P2 la mitad de la tensión con que éste se alimenta. En este punto se deberá encender el led conectado a la pata 28.

Así que si tengo dos manzanas y me como una no me queda ninguna porque son de supositorio...


----------



## SergioVelasquezS (Feb 3, 2012)

hola y gracias por la clase tan tecnica,
claro esta que no cache na obvio, 

pero gracias , compañero por su tiempo.

le explico cuando me referia a las manzanitas, es lo siguien

quiero un frecuencia de 95.5
ago este calculo, etc etc etc calculo y calculo y me quedarian 
eso 001011011110

y eso seria  pero  gracias por su ayuda seguire envestigando

atte. sergio


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 4, 2012)

N10: 102400
N9: 51200
N8: 25600
N7 12800
N6: 6400
N5: 3200
N4: 1600
N3: 800
N2: 400
N1: 200
N0: 100

Así que pones todas las llaves en 1 y la forma más fácil es ir restando hasta llegar a cero:

95500 - 51200 = 44300
44300 - 25600 = 18700
18700 - 12800 = 5900
5900 - 3200 = 2700
2700 - 1600 = 1100
1100 - 800 = 300
300 - 200 = 100
100 - 100 = 0

Así que te quedaría:

N10: 1
N9:0
N8:0
N7:0
N6:1
N5:0
N4:0
N3:0
N2:1
N1:0
N0:0

1 resta y 0 suma. El resto de las entradas ponelas al ground de la placa nomás ya que corresponderían a 204800 y 409600 khz.

Así que simplemente podes usar un banco de 10 llaves y dejar N0 sin conección ya que siempre lo vas a usar en canales impares.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 14, 2012)

Preguntate por el 2N2219 en Casaroyal, aunque te de 500mW de salida tambien sirve


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 16, 2012)

$30000 por 2 2N4427???? wooo me muero 

Aunque la ultima vez que fui al casa royal (el de Alameda 845, no a los otros porque ahi si que no tienen nada!) encontre 2N2219 por $990, motorola

Saludos


----------



## djsound (Feb 28, 2012)

Amigos que viven en Bogota Colombia, Ayer me compre un transmisor fm para el carro, de esos para el ipod, me dio por destaparlo y sorpresa....... un ba 1404 con todos sus compentes inclusive el cristal, todo por $4.000 pesos en los remates del zorro electronico, segundo piso en la 9, por supuesto me comprete 5 y funcionan una maravilla, estables. Recordemos que el solo integrado en betacolor vale 12mil pesos y el cristal no se consige en bogota....aprovechen. Quiero armar un amplificador sencillo para subirle al menos a 2 wtts, no consigo uno simple.


----------



## chikotekno (Feb 28, 2012)

djsound dijo:


> Amigos que viven en Bogota Colombia, Ayer me compre un transmisor fm para el carro, de esos para el ipod, me dio por destaparlo y sorpresa....... un ba 1404 con todos sus compentes inclusive el cristal, todo por $4.000 pesos en los remates del zorro electronico, segundo piso en la 9, por supuesto me comprete 5 y funcionan una maravilla, estables. Recordemos que el solo integrado en betacolor vale 12mil pesos y el cristal no se consige en bogota....aprovechen. Quiero armar un amplificador sencillo para subirle al menos a 2 wtts, no consigo uno simple.



Pero sera PLL, con pantalla lcd, como cambias la frecuencia?


----------



## djsound (Feb 29, 2012)

No, la frecuencia se fija por medio de una perillita que trae, como un sintonizador de radio, me gusto mucho por que tengo 20 metros de alcance en fm stereo, sin antena. este es el aparato que estan vendiendo http://www.exclamationagiftshop.com/auto/Mr._Bracket_Power-n-Play_F.shtml , es algo ya viejo por eso los traen aca Colombia como remates a 2 Dolares... Lo estoy sacando de la carcaza que trae y lo puse a funcionar con una fuente regulada por un 317, a 14 voltios, ya que este aparato es para trabajar con 12 v del carro, y les repito, no tiene una antena externa, solo un recubrimiento como un carton con aluminio, y un hilito de alambre pegado con cinta a el, y asi me dio 20 metros de acance en una casa de tres pisos, lo puse a funcionar en el tercero y en el stereo que tengo en el primero me cogio al 100% en Fm Stereo, me gusto mucho la calidad.

Miren el link que deje, y ahi o ven y para mis paisanos, toca ir rapido si lo quieren tener, por que se estan agotando.



Si me pueden dar una manita, este es mi caso... presisamente por esas coincidencias de la vida, yo arme el circuito del ba 1404 presentado aca, ni idea por que no me funciono, y al estar tratando de buscar el cristal, que no lo venden en Bogota, me encontre con el aparto ants mencionado http://www.exclamationagiftshop.com/auto/Mr._Bracket_Power-n-Play_F.shtml. y lo mejor, funcionado y rebarato 2 dolares.
Ok, ya tengo el transmisor... para que lo nesecito?, Trabajo en una universidad, y estamos montando la emisora universitaria, por ahora hacemos streaming por internet www.inpahu.tv, pero quiero sacar por fm, pero solo a nivel local, es decir que se escuche solo en las instalaciones de la U, menos de 500 metros ala redonda, por eso me di a la tarea de contruir el famoso transmisor, por ahora hice las pruebas y no alcanzo mas de 20 mts, que hago, que le anexo al transmisor para que me de un alcance almenos de 200mts, aca los transistores de rf son muy escasos, y caroooooos, si me pueden ayudar, estare agradecido.

Un Saludo desde Bogota Colombia.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 29, 2012)

Oyee si que estaban baratisimos esos transmisores de fm! alguna forma de enviarlos aca a chile? XD


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 29, 2012)

OK! me sorprende que se consigan cosas asi por esos lugares...yo por lo menos no consigo ni siquera un par de resistencias nuevas XDD


----------



## RCA813 (Abr 20, 2012)

Qué tal! En Mercado Libre Argentina se consigue todo BA1404 y el Cristal  de 38KHz por alrededor de U$s8, el problema debe ser el envío del  dinero, pero con Western Union quizás se pueda. Muy buena data en este  post. Gracias por la orientación!


----------



## elihu tovar junior 1985 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola a todos aca les dejo la configuracion del swich:

88.1 1010100100
88.3 1111100100
88.5 0100010100
88.7 1001010100
88.9 1110010100

89.1 0011110100
89.3 1000110100
89.5 1101110100
89.7 0010001100
89.9 0111001100

90.1 1100001100
90.3 0001101100
90.5 0110101100
90.7 1011101100
90.9 0000011100

91.1 0101011100
91.3 1010011100
91.5 1111011100
91.7 0100111100
91.9 1001111100

92.1 1110111100
92.3 0011000010
92.5 1000000010
92.7 1101000010
92.9 0010100010

93.1 0111100010
93.3 1100100010
93.5 0001010010
93.7 0110010010
93.9 1011010010

94.1 0000110010
94.3 0101110010
94.5 1010110010
94.7 1111110010
94.9 0100001010

95.1 1001001010
95.3 1110001010
95.5 0011101010
95.7 1000101010
95.9 1101101010

96.1 0010011010
96.3 0111011010
96.5 1100011010
96.7 0001111010
96.9 0110111010

97.1 1011111010
97.3 0000000110
97.5 0101000110
97.7 1010000110
97.9 1111000110

98.1 0100100110
98.3 1001100110
98.5 1110100110
98.7 0011010110
98.9 1000010110

99.1 1101010110
99.3 0010110110
99.5 0111110110
99.7 1100110110
99.9 0001001110

100.1 0110001110
100.3 1011001110
100.5 0000101110
100.7 0101101110
100.9 1010101110

101.1 1111101110
101.3 0100011110
101.5 1001011110
101.7 1110011110
101.9 0011111110

102.1 1000111110
102.3 1101111110
102.5 0010000001
102.7 0111000001
102.9 1100000001

103.1 0001100001
103.3 0110100001
103.5 1011100001
103.7 0000010001
103.9 0101010001

104.1 1010010001
104.3 1111010001
104.5 0100110001
104.7 1001110001
104.9 1110110001

105.1 0011001001
105.3 1000001001
105.5 1101001001
105.7 0010101001
105.9 0111101001

106.1 1100101001
106.3 0001011001
106.5 0110011001
106.7 1011011001
106.9 0000111001

107.1 0101111001
107.3 1010111001
107.5 1111111001
107.7 0100000101
107.9 1001000101


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2016)

Hola caro Don elihu tovar junior 1985 ,para que esa tabla arriba sea valida (funcionar correctamente) es nesesario conocer la frequenzia del cristal de la referenzia (pinos 26 y 27) , la programación del dibisor por "R" (referenzia) pinos 5, 6 y 7 y cual es la razón de dibisión del CI prescaler ( es nesesario conocer cual es lo enpleyado)  
!Fuerte abrazoz!.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Calihuar (Sep 19, 2019)

Buenas, soy principiante en la lectura de diagramas esquemáticos y me encontré con esto que no puedo descifrar, a que nos referimos cuando en la bobina aparece por ejemplo un valor de 5T, si me podrían ayudar por favor. Gracias de antemano


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 20, 2019)

Probablemente quien hizo el esquema se refiera con 5T a 5 Turns en inglés o 5 Vueltas en castellano.


----------

